# Amaregeddon..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The man is out of his gord. I had some serious doubts about tonight's game, seeing that Amare would be going up against one of the premier defensive PF's in the game.. instead Amare blew up, and Kenyon was a relative non-factor except on the defensive glass. In just two games he's bumped his averages of 18.1ppg, 8.3rpg, .479fg% to 18.9ppg, 8.6rpg, and .490fg%!!

Unbelievable. I don't know how you can doubt this kid after the streak of ten games he has going right now. AND, more importantly, we're playing well.. we've won three of our last four.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Without Howard Eisley he could have had more again.

It's puzzling how Amare has position and Eisley could just pass it but doensn't.

Btw, that's back to back 30pts nights for Amare too.

And he only went to the line 6times tonight and didn't have a dunk. 2 layups and most of the rest jumpers some very nice post moves.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Amare has a Jumper? Yeah right, all he knows how to do is dunk, he is a poor man's ben wallace with less offense and less defense. He won't get any better then 13ppg and 7 rpg.

_____________________________________________

I think I heard someone say that somewhere atleast once


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Heh, well Amare gets some unjust heat on these boards because BA's persistent fanism D) is looked at with disdain.. but I don't think any of us Sun fans really care because we know what we've got.. I was tempted to go on the main board and start a topic about him, but I'd rather people look past him.. the Suns seem to play a lot better with small/no expectations.

He was making good passes out of double teams and hit a couple jumpers, and I think he is starting to realize how much doing those things is going to help his post game..


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

He's a champ... scary to think how good he will be in 5 years.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am just sticking my nose in topics that concern Amare or the Suns and stand up for our guy.

Suns never get love on those general boards. I started posting here because Amare hardly got any love here.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I am just sticking my nose in topics that concern Amare or the Suns and stand up for our guy.
> 
> Suns never get love on those general boards. I started posting here because Amare hardly got any love here.


Some people give him his due respect, the others just write him off as a garbage man with only raw athleticism.. which is fine with me.. when they're in their yahoo fantasy leagues or whatever and they see Amare is the projected number four or five PF next year, they can figure it out for themselves.

If you told people he was averaging 27ppg since the Marbury trade, I imagine you'd get a whole bunch of "well SOMEONE has to score".. the same people (rightfully) call T-mac a top five player, oblivious to the hypocrisy..

Oh well, at least we can say we were there from the start when things turn around.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Jealousy, they just wish they could talk about one of their players like that and back it up.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Suns have not played enough TNT, ESPN games for most fans in other parts of the country to get a sense of what Amare is about. He is clearly taking his game to another level beyond what he did to become rookie of the year, but it takes a while for the word to get out. He really has to been seen to be appreciated.

Just ask Kenyon Martin.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I am just sticking my nose in topics that concern Amare or the Suns and stand up for our guy.
> 
> Suns never get love on those general boards. I started posting here because Amare hardly got any love here.


Honestly BigAmare, you went too far almost every time. You seem to have good basketball knowledge in general but when you talked about your favorite player or team, you always went overboard. Amare is great, Joe Johnson is great but they have long way to go. The bottom line is the Suns aren't winning this season. People don't respect teams like this.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

You cant deny numbers, Amare is tearing it up, against good competion, And to cvall him a poor mans ben wallace is a complete insult. HIs offesne is by far superior to Wallacecs and if he wanted to he good be just as good as Wallace on the Defense.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

I was just kidding, read my whole post. And yes, there is alot of ignorace concerning Amare, I don't think anyone realizes how good he is this year.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> I was just kidding, read my whole post. And yes, there is alot of ignorace concerning Amare, I don't think anyone realizes how good he is this year.


Actually, I don't think they realize that he was not in the best of shape early in the season due to his toe surgury and then later after his ankle injury. He has said that only recently has he gotten back into the kind of shape that he was last season.

Think about it. He was not in shape for most of the season and he is still averaging 18.9 ppg on 49% shooting and is grabbing 8.6 rpg.

Imagine if he was healthy and in shape for the entire season.


----------

